

Ello - Simple, beautiful & ad-free. - jorganisak
https://ello.co/request-an-invitation

======
chronomex
What is this?

"You are not a product. Sign up for our new thing that is nebulously different
from things that treat you like a product."

------
AdrianRossouw
You might want to think about your initial landing page. You are missing a
noun.

'simple, beautiful and ad-free [insert email]'

